# slingshot/catapult/ram usage



## yeti (Feb 7, 2014)

There's the metal catapult, mark bell's slingshots, and titan rams. 
I know there are subtle differences between them, which I don't care much for. 
What I'm curious about is at what point is it alright to use them.
For example - should only very advanced lifters use them? Above what poundages? How do I incorporate them into training? Do you guys have any experience with them and if so, have you found it useful? 

I really like the feedback from both the metal catapult and the reactive slingshot. I heard that the titan rams are practically bench shirts (meaning... I wouldn't know how the **** to use it lol). Also, because I'm at school and it's a pain setting up reverse band stuff, it'd help with some of the bodybuilding support work.


----------



## Joliver (Feb 7, 2014)

It's a tool that serves a purpose.  It helps with overload training and joint protection.   

Anyone can use them, but you must have a powerlifting bench style.  

Since it is an overload tool, you can use them to overload rep maxes, or >100% PR lifts.  

I do have experience with all of them.  I like the slingshot line for my training.  I found it more comfortable, and easier to slip on to my upper arm (newest SS have tapered sleeves).  

I do find them useful for any overload training and joint protection when I am injured.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 7, 2014)

I like mine for overload but also for max rep sets. Put 225 on and bang out 30 reps. Feels good on the triceps


----------



## heavydeads83 (Feb 7, 2014)

I love the sling shot for overloading.  Good to handle that heavy weight you aren't use to man.


----------



## yeti (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh I see. So it really can be used for whatever the person feels like using it for... 
Is it worth the money? like... does it produce tangible results for you and do you use it often?


----------



## Big Worm (Feb 8, 2014)

yeti said:


> Oh I see. So it really can be used for whatever the person feels like using it for...
> Is it worth the money? like... does it produce tangible results for you and do you use it often?



I use a sling shot for all of the stuff listed above.  I also use it for pushups and put it on backwards (around my back) and do over load bent over rows.

I dont really put a price on training tools.......how much is putting 5, 10, 20lbs on your bench worth to you?


----------

